# Well done - Obama forces gun control



## Indofred

Home - BBC News

I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.

The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?

Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Missourian

America disagrees:

Poll: Majority of Americans oppose stricter gun control - CNNPolitics.com 10/21/15


----------



## Missourian

Millionaires and Billionaires funding gun control push...

http://www.nationalreview.com/article/386812/anti-gun-billionaires-frank-miniter

One-Percenters Giving Millions to Bankroll Gun Control in Washington


----------



## Weatherman2020

With the confederate flag gone and Obamas magic on gun control, looks like 2016 will have no Islamic terrorists attacking Americans or school shootings.  The left have addressed the root causes of violence.


----------



## Indofred

45 greedy fools
These are the senators who voted against gun control.

The red numbers are the bribes they got from the NRA.




Lamar Alexander (R-Tenn.)
Kelly Ayotte (R-N.H.)
John Barrasso (R-Wyo.)
Roy Blunt (R-Mo.)
John Boozman (R-Ark.)
Richard Burr (R-N.C.)
Saxby Chambliss (R-Ga.)
Dan Coats (R-Ind.)
Tom Coburn (R-Okla.)
Thad Cochran (R-Miss.) *$9,900*
Bob Corker (R-Tenn.)
John Cornyn (R-Texas) *$9,900*
Mike Crapo (R-Idaho)
Ted Cruz (R-Texas)
Michael Enzi (R-Wyo.)
Deb Fischer (R-Neb.)
Jeff Flake (R-Ariz.)
Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.)
Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa)
Orrin Hatch (R-Utah)
Dean Heller (R-Nev.)
John Hoeven (R-N.D.)
Jim Inhofe (R-Okla.)
Johnny Isakson (R-Ga.)
Mike Johanns (R-Neb.)
Ron Johnson (R-Wis.)
Mike Lee (R-Utah)
Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) *$9,900*
Jerry Moran (R-Kan.)
Lisa Murkowski (R-Alaska)
Rand Paul (R-Ky.)
Rob Portman (R-Ohio)
James Risch (R-Idaho) *$4,900*
Pat Roberts (R-Kan.) *$9,900*
Marco Rubio (R-Fla.)
Timothy Scott (R-S.C.) *$9,900*
Jeff Sessions (R-Ala.)
Richard Shelby (R-Ala.)
John Thune (R-S.D.)
David Vitter (R-La.)
Roger Wicker (R-Miss.)

Susan Collins (R-Maine)
Mark Kirk (R-Ill.)
John McCain (R-Ariz.)
Pat Toomey (R-Pa.)
A quick seach is producing more links to the gun lobby such as the fool Lamar Alexander who is getting something from somewhere having a track record of voting for gun control, then voting against as soon as the NRA endorsed him.
I smell a bribe.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Indofred said:


> 45 greedy fools
> These are the senators who voted against gun control.
> 
> The red numbers are the bribes they got from the NRA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamar Alexander (R-Tenn.)
> Kelly Ayotte (R-N.H.)
> John Barrasso (R-Wyo.)
> Roy Blunt (R-Mo.)
> John Boozman (R-Ark.)
> Richard Burr (R-N.C.)
> Saxby Chambliss (R-Ga.)
> Dan Coats (R-Ind.)
> Tom Coburn (R-Okla.)
> Thad Cochran (R-Miss.) *$9,900*
> Bob Corker (R-Tenn.)
> John Cornyn (R-Texas) *$9,900*
> Mike Crapo (R-Idaho)
> Ted Cruz (R-Texas)
> Michael Enzi (R-Wyo.)
> Deb Fischer (R-Neb.)
> Jeff Flake (R-Ariz.)
> Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.)
> Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa)
> Orrin Hatch (R-Utah)
> Dean Heller (R-Nev.)
> John Hoeven (R-N.D.)
> Jim Inhofe (R-Okla.)
> Johnny Isakson (R-Ga.)
> Mike Johanns (R-Neb.)
> Ron Johnson (R-Wis.)
> Mike Lee (R-Utah)
> Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) *$9,900*
> Jerry Moran (R-Kan.)
> Lisa Murkowski (R-Alaska)
> Rand Paul (R-Ky.)
> Rob Portman (R-Ohio)
> James Risch (R-Idaho) *$4,900*
> Pat Roberts (R-Kan.) *$9,900*
> Marco Rubio (R-Fla.)
> Timothy Scott (R-S.C.) *$9,900*
> Jeff Sessions (R-Ala.)
> Richard Shelby (R-Ala.)
> John Thune (R-S.D.)
> David Vitter (R-La.)
> Roger Wicker (R-Miss.)
> 
> Susan Collins (R-Maine)
> Mark Kirk (R-Ill.)
> John McCain (R-Ariz.)
> Pat Toomey (R-Pa.)
> A quick seach is producing more links to the gun lobby such as the fool Lamar Alexander who is getting something from somewhere having a track record of voting for gun control, then voting against as soon as the NRA endorsed him.
> I smell a bribe.




He had all the time in the world when he had a majority in congress to do something, after all he got obama care passed.


----------



## Stephanie

some people don't deserve to live in a Free country. when they cheer a president crapping on our constitution and steamrolling over OUR RIGHT to Representation of Congress. well these people shouldn't be allowed to vote for the rest of our lives.

Those who would give up essential Liberty to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety." 
-- Ben Franklin


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## OnePercenter

Weatherman2020 said:


> With the confederate flag gone and Obamas magic on gun control, looks like 2016 will have no Islamic terrorists attacking Americans or school shootings.  The left have addressed the root causes of violence.



Except for the one million plus gun owners that couldn't keep their guns secured.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

The problem is there is no consensus as to what constitutes 'gun control.'

Indeed, measures can be taken that have nothing to do with the regulation of firearms.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## OnePercenter

Stephanie said:


> some people don't deserve to live in a Free country. when they cheer a president crapping on our constitution and steamrolling over OUR RIGHT to Representation of Congress. well these people shouldn't be allowed to vote for the rest of our lives.
> 
> Those who would give up essential Liberty to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> -- Ben Franklin



Why don't you make a cohesive argument  on why you need an assault weapon.


----------



## eagle1462010

OnePercenter said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> some people don't deserve to live in a Free country. when they cheer a president crapping on our constitution and steamrolling over OUR RIGHT to Representation of Congress. well these people shouldn't be allowed to vote for the rest of our lives.
> 
> Those who would give up essential Liberty to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> -- Ben Franklin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you make a cohesive argument  on why you need an assault weapon.
Click to expand...

Why don't you make a cohesive argument on why you feel you have the right to tell me I can't buy one?

Who elected you the judge and jury?


----------



## Hugo Furst

OnePercenter said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> some people don't deserve to live in a Free country. when they cheer a president crapping on our constitution and steamrolling over OUR RIGHT to Representation of Congress. well these people shouldn't be allowed to vote for the rest of our lives.
> 
> Those who would give up essential Liberty to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> -- Ben Franklin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you make a cohesive argument  on why you need an assault weapon.
Click to expand...


define 'assault weapon'


----------



## OnePercenter

eagle1462010 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> some people don't deserve to live in a Free country. when they cheer a president crapping on our constitution and steamrolling over OUR RIGHT to Representation of Congress. well these people shouldn't be allowed to vote for the rest of our lives.
> 
> Those who would give up essential Liberty to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> -- Ben Franklin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you make a cohesive argument  on why you need an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you make a cohesive argument on why you feel you have the right to tell me I can't buy one?
> 
> Who elected you the judge and jury?
Click to expand...


Assault weapons were designed and built to kill people. Why do you need one?


----------



## eagle1462010

OnePercenter said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> some people don't deserve to live in a Free country. when they cheer a president crapping on our constitution and steamrolling over OUR RIGHT to Representation of Congress. well these people shouldn't be allowed to vote for the rest of our lives.
> 
> Those who would give up essential Liberty to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> -- Ben Franklin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you make a cohesive argument  on why you need an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you make a cohesive argument on why you feel you have the right to tell me I can't buy one?
> 
> Who elected you the judge and jury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assault weapons were designed and built to kill people. Why do you need one?
Click to expand...

I don't need one..........don't own one............Again who the hell made you the judge and jury of what the hell I can own in this country?


----------



## Stephanie




----------



## OnePercenter

WillHaftawaite said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> some people don't deserve to live in a Free country. when they cheer a president crapping on our constitution and steamrolling over OUR RIGHT to Representation of Congress. well these people shouldn't be allowed to vote for the rest of our lives.
> 
> Those who would give up essential Liberty to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> -- Ben Franklin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you make a cohesive argument  on why you need an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> define 'assault weapon'
Click to expand...


Any gun designed with the main purpose to kill people.


----------



## eagle1462010

OnePercenter said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> some people don't deserve to live in a Free country. when they cheer a president crapping on our constitution and steamrolling over OUR RIGHT to Representation of Congress. well these people shouldn't be allowed to vote for the rest of our lives.
> 
> Those who would give up essential Liberty to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> -- Ben Franklin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you make a cohesive argument  on why you need an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> define 'assault weapon'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any gun designed with the main purpose to kill people.
Click to expand...

Hell a rock can kill someone............ban rocks..............

A gun is an object........only the user can determine the purpose for it's use.


----------



## Hugo Furst

OnePercenter said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> some people don't deserve to live in a Free country. when they cheer a president crapping on our constitution and steamrolling over OUR RIGHT to Representation of Congress. well these people shouldn't be allowed to vote for the rest of our lives.
> 
> Those who would give up essential Liberty to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> -- Ben Franklin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you make a cohesive argument  on why you need an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> define 'assault weapon'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any gun designed with the main purpose to kill people.
Click to expand...



That would be anything from a .22 derringer, to a 'Dirty Harry' 44 Magnum.

can't come up with a better description?


----------



## Stephanie




----------



## Hugo Furst

eagle1462010 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> some people don't deserve to live in a Free country. when they cheer a president crapping on our constitution and steamrolling over OUR RIGHT to Representation of Congress. well these people shouldn't be allowed to vote for the rest of our lives.
> 
> Those who would give up essential Liberty to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> -- Ben Franklin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you make a cohesive argument  on why you need an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> define 'assault weapon'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any gun designed with the main purpose to kill people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell a rock can kill someone............ban rocks..............
> 
> A gun is an object........only the user can determine the purpose for it's use.
Click to expand...


Knives, spears, bow and arrow were all invented to kill people.

as were cauldrons of boiling oil, trench buckets, and other siege machines.


----------



## Stephanie

some people can't seem to stand on their own feet. they are always looking to a bunch of nobodies really who is elected to Represent the people from their states to make their lives FOR THEM. If you can't make it in the real world you should stay with mommy and daddy. because this government made up with a bunch of nobodies aren't in there to be: our GAWDdam Nannies

foolish people. cheering some man who holds a title of President as if he's some saint sent down from the heavens above. that's warped and cultish


----------



## eagle1462010

WillHaftawaite said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> some people don't deserve to live in a Free country. when they cheer a president crapping on our constitution and steamrolling over OUR RIGHT to Representation of Congress. well these people shouldn't be allowed to vote for the rest of our lives.
> 
> Those who would give up essential Liberty to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> -- Ben Franklin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you make a cohesive argument  on why you need an assault weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> define 'assault weapon'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any gun designed with the main purpose to kill people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell a rock can kill someone............ban rocks..............
> 
> A gun is an object........only the user can determine the purpose for it's use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Knives, spears, bow and arrow were all invented to kill people.
> 
> as were cauldrons of boiling oil, trench buckets, and other siege machines.
Click to expand...

So many things for Liberals to ban........so little time.........tssk tsk........


----------



## Weatherman2020

OnePercenter said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the confederate flag gone and Obamas magic on gun control, looks like 2016 will have no Islamic terrorists attacking Americans or school shootings.  The left have addressed the root causes of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the one million plus gun owners that couldn't keep their guns secured.
Click to expand...

Oh, so Obama has not solved anything except to go after law abiding Americans.
Got it.


----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Hugo Furst

Here ya go

description of an assault weapon.






Problem is, that is also a description of assault weapon clones.


----------



## eagle1462010

Weatherman2020 said:


> View attachment 58538


If these wacks ever pass gun confiscation here............they will have to do it by force.................


----------



## Stephanie

Weatherman2020 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the confederate flag gone and Obamas magic on gun control, looks like 2016 will have no Islamic terrorists attacking Americans or school shootings.  The left have addressed the root causes of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the one million plus gun owners that couldn't keep their guns secured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so Obama has not solved anything except to go after law abiding Americans.
> Got it.
Click to expand...


and they don't give a crap. now lets talk of banning abortions. well that will get the liberals off their high horses protesting in the streets with their vagina costumes wailing, you can't take away our right to kill our own children. Oh that same saint wouldn't think of banning abortion, he thanked God for PP.  how sick is that


----------



## eagle1462010

Stephanie said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the confederate flag gone and Obamas magic on gun control, looks like 2016 will have no Islamic terrorists attacking Americans or school shootings.  The left have addressed the root causes of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the one million plus gun owners that couldn't keep their guns secured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so Obama has not solved anything except to go after law abiding Americans.
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they don't give a crap. now lets talk of banning abortions. well that will get the liberals off their high horses. Of that same saint wouldn't think of banning abortion, he thanked God for pp. how sick is that
Click to expand...

Lets Ban Progressives..........That would be a hoot.  I find them OFFENSIVE.........Lion's and Tigers and Bears.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

OnePercenter said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> some people don't deserve to live in a Free country. when they cheer a president crapping on our constitution and steamrolling over OUR RIGHT to Representation of Congress. well these people shouldn't be allowed to vote for the rest of our lives.
> 
> Those who would give up essential Liberty to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> -- Ben Franklin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you make a cohesive argument  on why you need an assault weapon.
Click to expand...






Why don't you make a cohesive argument as to why the civil authorities, and political bodyguards, need assault weapons and other military equipment.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Old Yeller

OnePercenter said:


> Why don't you make a cohesive argument on why you need an assault weapon.




Why don't you describe what an assault weapon is?  I don't keep up with these thangs'


----------



## william the wie

Obama just ensured the Ds will lose big in November


----------



## Katzndogz

Fortunately obamalama was forced into doing this by executive action which means it can be undone by executive action without even asking.


----------



## Stephanie

eagle1462010 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the confederate flag gone and Obamas magic on gun control, looks like 2016 will have no Islamic terrorists attacking Americans or school shootings.  The left have addressed the root causes of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the one million plus gun owners that couldn't keep their guns secured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so Obama has not solved anything except to go after law abiding Americans.
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they don't give a crap. now lets talk of banning abortions. well that will get the liberals off their high horses. Of that same saint wouldn't think of banning abortion, he thanked God for pp. how sick is that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets Ban Progressives..........That would be a hoot.  I find them OFFENSIVE.........Lion's and Tigers and Bears.
Click to expand...


I wish we could, we would have never seen that thug Obama. he'd probably be the second in command with Hugo Chavez destroying the people and country there instead of our country.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Indofred said:


> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.



What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable.  It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.


----------



## Stephanie

Tipsycatlover said:


> Fortunately obamalama was forced into doing this by executive action which means it can be undone by executive action without even asking.



It'll be in the courts and he'll be slapped down like with many of these when he's tried to crap on the oath he took to abide our constitution. Just like he was with immigration he tried to change.


----------



## Stephanie

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable.  It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.
Click to expand...


so true and that is going to leave a mark. but it had to be pointed out. he had to throw a bone to what little base of supporters he has left for the Democrat party. all told he's been the ABSOLUTE worst thing that could have happened to them.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Tipsycatlover said:


> Fortunately obamalama was forced into doing this by executive action which means it can be undone by executive action without even asking.



It also means that any draconian measures he demands can be safely ignored.


----------



## Indofred

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable. It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.



In that case there's no need for you to get upset by it.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable.  It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.
Click to expand...


Bingo.  He can do virtually nothing that will affect the right.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Indofred said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable. It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case there's no need for you to get upset by it.
Click to expand...


I'm not, actually.


----------



## Stephanie

Indofred said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable. It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case there's no need for you to get upset by it.
Click to expand...


you should be upset that he's trying to go around YOUR Representation of Congress. that is why we elect these people to go and be our VOICE to such things as he's tried to do. Instead you look foolish making a thread cheering him.


----------



## Mr. H.

Indofred said:


> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.


I'm safe from fools with firearms because I own firearms and know how to use them.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Indofred said:


> 45 greedy fools
> These are the senators who voted against gun control.
> 
> The red numbers are the bribes they got from the NRA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamar Alexander (R-Tenn.)
> Kelly Ayotte (R-N.H.)
> John Barrasso (R-Wyo.)
> Roy Blunt (R-Mo.)
> John Boozman (R-Ark.)
> Richard Burr (R-N.C.)
> Saxby Chambliss (R-Ga.)
> Dan Coats (R-Ind.)
> Tom Coburn (R-Okla.)
> Thad Cochran (R-Miss.) *$9,900*
> Bob Corker (R-Tenn.)
> John Cornyn (R-Texas) *$9,900*
> Mike Crapo (R-Idaho)
> Ted Cruz (R-Texas)
> Michael Enzi (R-Wyo.)
> Deb Fischer (R-Neb.)
> Jeff Flake (R-Ariz.)
> Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.)
> Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa)
> Orrin Hatch (R-Utah)
> Dean Heller (R-Nev.)
> John Hoeven (R-N.D.)
> Jim Inhofe (R-Okla.)
> Johnny Isakson (R-Ga.)
> Mike Johanns (R-Neb.)
> Ron Johnson (R-Wis.)
> Mike Lee (R-Utah)
> Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) *$9,900*
> Jerry Moran (R-Kan.)
> Lisa Murkowski (R-Alaska)
> Rand Paul (R-Ky.)
> Rob Portman (R-Ohio)
> James Risch (R-Idaho) *$4,900*
> Pat Roberts (R-Kan.) *$9,900*
> Marco Rubio (R-Fla.)
> Timothy Scott (R-S.C.) *$9,900*
> Jeff Sessions (R-Ala.)
> Richard Shelby (R-Ala.)
> John Thune (R-S.D.)
> David Vitter (R-La.)
> Roger Wicker (R-Miss.)
> 
> Susan Collins (R-Maine)
> Mark Kirk (R-Ill.)
> John McCain (R-Ariz.)
> Pat Toomey (R-Pa.)
> A quick seach is producing more links to the gun lobby such as the fool Lamar Alexander who is getting something from somewhere having a track record of voting for gun control, then voting against as soon as the NRA endorsed him.
> I smell a bribe.


Thanks, I'll send them donations tomorrow.  
Those damn guns need to run around FREE!


----------



## MikeK

Indofred said:


> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.


Fred,

What makes you (and Obama) think the _unstable people with legally held weapons_ will not obtain illegal weapons if Obama succeeds in increasing the already redundant gun restrictions?   Gun restrictions are another form of _prohibition_ and it seems obvious that we've learned nothing from the failed _prohibitions_ affecting beverage alcohol and recreational drugs.  

There already is a black market in guns.  But because at present guns are relatively easy to obtain via legal means the black market is limited.   Increase the restriction on guns and the black market will quickly expand.

There presently are many millions of  unregistered guns in the hands of people who are not interested in selling them because their value is not at all outstanding.  But make guns harder to get and the value of these unregistered guns will soar and they will quickly find their way onto the black market. 

Also, psychiatric examinations are not part of the approval process for legally obtaining firearms.  So what kind of restriction does Obama plan to impose that will prevent latent psychopaths from buying guns?  

Obama's gun restriction plan is nothing more than pandering in response to the recent mass shootings.  It will impede only the law-abiding.


----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Weatherman2020

MikeK said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Fred,
> 
> What makes you (and Obama) think the _unstable people with legally held weapons_ will not obtain illegal weapons if Obama succeeds in increasing the already redundant gun restrictions?   Gun restrictions are another form of _prohibition_ and it seems obvious that we've learned nothing from the failed _prohibitions_ affecting beverage alcohol and recreational drugs.
> 
> There already is a black market in guns.  But because at present guns are relatively easy to obtain via legal means the black market is limited.   Increase the restriction on guns and the black market will quickly expand.
> 
> There presently are many millions of  unregistered guns in the hands of people who are not interested in selling them because their value is not at all outstanding.  But make guns harder to get and the value of these unregistered guns will soar and they will quickly find their way onto the black market.
> 
> Also, psychiatric examinations are not part of the approval process for legally obtaining firearms.  So what kind of restriction does Obama plan to impose that will prevent latent psychopaths from buying guns?
> 
> Obama's gun restriction plan is nothing more than pandering in response to the recent mass shootings.  It will impede only the law-abiding.
Click to expand...

But it makes the left FEEL good they did something.  It has zero impact, but now they can FEEL good in that they did something useless, because it's all about FEELINGS with the left.


----------



## eagle1462010

Weatherman2020 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Fred,
> 
> What makes you (and Obama) think the _unstable people with legally held weapons_ will not obtain illegal weapons if Obama succeeds in increasing the already redundant gun restrictions?   Gun restrictions are another form of _prohibition_ and it seems obvious that we've learned nothing from the failed _prohibitions_ affecting beverage alcohol and recreational drugs.
> 
> There already is a black market in guns.  But because at present guns are relatively easy to obtain via legal means the black market is limited.   Increase the restriction on guns and the black market will quickly expand.
> 
> There presently are many millions of  unregistered guns in the hands of people who are not interested in selling them because their value is not at all outstanding.  But make guns harder to get and the value of these unregistered guns will soar and they will quickly find their way onto the black market.
> 
> Also, psychiatric examinations are not part of the approval process for legally obtaining firearms.  So what kind of restriction does Obama plan to impose that will prevent latent psychopaths from buying guns?
> 
> Obama's gun restriction plan is nothing more than pandering in response to the recent mass shootings.  It will impede only the law-abiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it makes the left FEEL good they did something.  It has zero impact, but now they can FEEL good in that they did something useless, because it's all about FEELINGS with the left.
Click to expand...

Leftist are emotional creatures................


----------



## Stephanie

Millions of innocent people owns a firearm for one reason: for protection of their property, and lives of their families. they NEVER use that gun in crime of any sort.  Instead of the people like Obama going after the gang bangers, robbers, home invaders. He want's to go after innocent gun owners to make it harder on them, while it won't affect a frikken criminal. they don't go get their guns the legal way to being with.

poor dear Fred. he has this warped image of the people who owns guns. that's his problem not ours


----------



## Missourian

OnePercenter said:


> Why don't you make a cohesive argument  on why you need an assault weapon.



Be happy to...right after you make a cohesive argument on why anyone *needs* a sports car,  or hard liquor,  or swimming pools...


----------



## Zoom-boing

OnePercenter said:


> Any gun designed with the main purpose to kill people.



If someone breaks into your house, wouldn't you want "any gun with the main purpose to kill people" in your hand so you could, oh I don't know ... defend yourself against the bad guy?  Or would you prefer an uncooked piece of pasta because 'zomg! guns!'?


----------



## Stephanie

Zoom-boing said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any gun designed with the main purpose to kill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone breaks into your house, wouldn't you want "any gun with the main purpose to kill people" in your hand so you could, oh I don't know ... defend yourself against the bad guy?  Or would you prefer an uncooked piece of pasta because 'zomg! guns!'?
Click to expand...


Exactly. my gawd I can't get over these people who claims gun violence is because they have a gun. take away a gun they'll find the next best thing. it's so much nonsense. but so many has fallen for it


----------



## RetiredGySgt

OnePercenter said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> some people don't deserve to live in a Free country. when they cheer a president crapping on our constitution and steamrolling over OUR RIGHT to Representation of Congress. well these people shouldn't be allowed to vote for the rest of our lives.
> 
> Those who would give up essential Liberty to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> -- Ben Franklin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you make a cohesive argument  on why you need an assault weapon.
Click to expand...

I don't need to. The 2nd Amendment as the left likes to point out has to do with a militia ability. A militia needs the same weapons as the military. Every male aged 17 to 45 is a member of the militia in the USA. You want me to ask you to justify your 5th amendment right and why you should be able to use it? It is after all the same question.


----------



## Stephanie

Look what this Government did to the American Indians . and you now want to put your lives in their hands over Gun violence? when it's not the gun causing the violence. IT'S A PERSON violence who happens to be using a gun. lock up the person and throw away the key. sound reasonable or something?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Stephanie said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable. It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case there's no need for you to get upset by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should be upset that he's trying to go around YOUR Representation of Congress. that is why we elect these people to go and be our VOICE to such things as he's tried to do. Instead you look foolish making a thread cheering him.
Click to expand...

Indofred does NOT live in the US, he is a Muslim in another Country that would like nothing better then to disarm the American people.


----------



## OnePercenter

william the wie said:


> Obama just ensured the Ds will lose big in November



Why would banning military grade assault weapons be a loss for Democrats?


----------



## OnePercenter

[QUOTE="Dont Taz Me Bro, post: 13163781, member: 21665]What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable.  It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.[/QUOTE]

Why?


----------



## OnePercenter

MikeK said:


> Fred,
> 
> *What makes you (and Obama) think the unstable people with legally held weapons will not obtain illegal weapons *if Obama succeeds in increasing the already redundant gun restrictions?   Gun restrictions are another form of _prohibition_ and it seems obvious that we've learned nothing from the failed _prohibitions_ affecting beverage alcohol and recreational drugs.
> 
> There already is a black market in guns.  But because at present guns are relatively easy to obtain via legal means the black market is limited.   Increase the restriction on guns and the black market will quickly expand.
> 
> There presently are many millions of  unregistered guns in the hands of people who are not interested in selling them because their value is not at all outstanding.  But make guns harder to get and the value of these unregistered guns will soar and they will quickly find their way onto the black market.
> 
> Also, psychiatric examinations are not part of the approval process for legally obtaining firearms.  So what kind of restriction does Obama plan to impose that will prevent latent psychopaths from buying guns?
> 
> Obama's gun restriction plan is nothing more than pandering in response to the recent mass shootings.  It will impede only the law-abiding.



Because they may be able to obtain illegal weapons we should let them obtain legally?


----------



## Gracie

eagle1462010 said:


>


----------



## Hugo Furst

OnePercenter said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama just ensured the Ds will lose big in November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would banning military grade assault weapons be a loss for Democrats?
Click to expand...




OnePercenter said:


> Why would banning military grade assault weapons be a loss for Democrats?



Military grade assault weapons?

Like this one?


----------



## HenryBHough

Stephanie said:


>



Listen to the music then....sing along to the tune!


*HOORAY for Schildler's List*
*It's so depressing*
*that you'll*
*slit your wrist.....*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

WillHaftawaite said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama just ensured the Ds will lose big in November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would banning military grade assault weapons be a loss for Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would banning military grade assault weapons be a loss for Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Military grade assault weapons?
> 
> Like this one?
Click to expand...


Ooh, scawy.


----------



## Vandalshandle

It will be a terrible thing indeed in this country when a guy on a restraining order to stay away from his estranged wife and kids can't walk out of a gun show with a semi-automatic weapon because the government made him go through a background check....


----------



## Indofred

RetiredGySgt said:


> Indofred does NOT live in the US, he is a Muslim in *another Country that would like nothing better then to disarm the American people*.



Not at all, only the CIA terrorist force that attacked Indonesia some years ago.


----------



## Missourian

WillHaftawaite said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama just ensured the Ds will lose big in November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would banning military grade assault weapons be a loss for Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would banning military grade assault weapons be a loss for Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Military grade assault weapons?
> 
> Like this one?
Click to expand...



Scary black gun...






Pistol grip.  Check.
Adjustable stock.  Check.
Tactical ammo carrier.  Check.


----------



## Missourian

Single shot capacity...check.


----------



## MikeK

OnePercenter said:


> Because they may be able to obtain illegal weapons we should let them obtain legally?


If impeding them means impeding the rest of us even further, then of course.

Prohibitions do not work.  Or haven't you noticed?


----------



## Indofred

And once again, a fine example of the sort of multiple murderer that would have had his guns removed if sensible gun laws and vetting was in place.

US man shot dead by his son after killing three 'in dispute over washing machine'



> A man shot and killed his wife and two others in his home in Los Angeles on New Year’s Eve before his son wrestled the gun away and fatally shot him in a chain of events apparently set off by a dispute over a washing machine. ..
> ...The 54-year-old father was a heavy drinker with a large gun collection, and authorities had made dozens of previous trips to the home, the department said.



It's really simple, this well known violent drunk would have lost his right to own guns, so a silly argument over a washing machine would probably have ended up with a bloody nose, not several murders.

I fail to see why anyone wants violent drunks to have access to guns.
Perhaps you can enlighten me.


----------



## Stephanie

RetiredGySgt said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable. It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case there's no need for you to get upset by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should be upset that he's trying to go around YOUR Representation of Congress. that is why we elect these people to go and be our VOICE to such things as he's tried to do. Instead you look foolish making a thread cheering him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indofred does NOT live in the US, he is a Muslim in another Country that would like nothing better then to disarm the American people.
Click to expand...


I figured that out he didn't live in this country. That's what makes him such an idiot when it comes to how our government is run. He must live under a dictator where he's from.


----------



## Geaux4it

Indofred said:


> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.



Why is it well done when laws don't work already and or are not enforced?

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

Indofred said:


> And once again, a fine example of the sort of multiple murderer that would have had his guns removed if sensible gun laws and vetting was in place.
> 
> US man shot dead by his son after killing three 'in dispute over washing machine'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man shot and killed his wife and two others in his home in Los Angeles on New Year’s Eve before his son wrestled the gun away and fatally shot him in a chain of events apparently set off by a dispute over a washing machine. ..
> ...The 54-year-old father was a heavy drinker with a large gun collection, and authorities had made dozens of previous trips to the home, the department said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really simple, this well known violent drunk would have lost his right to own guns, so a silly argument over a washing machine would probably have ended up with a bloody nose, not several murders.
> 
> I fail to see why anyone wants violent drunks to have access to guns.
> Perhaps you can enlighten me.
Click to expand...


Acceptable risk for most of us

-Geaux


----------



## 2aguy

There are 357 million guns in private hands in the United States.

Americans use guns each year to stop 1,500,000 violent criminal attacks and in the process save lives.  (according to bill clinton and supported by research conducted by President obama and his CDCin 2013)

there were 8,124 gun murders in 2014, the majority of which were committed by violent career criminals murdering other violent career criminals in cities controlled by democrats with strict gun control laws.

that means that 356,991,876 million guns were held by law abiding gun owners and not used to murder anyone.

The entire premise of gun control in the United States is based on a minority of criminals murdering other criminals.

obama calls for more gun control on the owners of 356,991,876 million guns that who did not use those guns to commit crime, while his Department of Justice has cut the conviction rate for gun crime by 33%.

Also....by attacking the police...who have killed fewer black thugs than ever before, the murder rates in left wing cities are beginning to go up dramatically.  Chicago, Portland, Baltimore, D.C.......all are seeing spikes in violent murder as police decide to stand down rather than do their jobs, since doing their jobs is not what democrats want them to do.

The "Ferguson Effect," is in full effect........

If you want to reduce gun murder, here is a clue.......go after actual violent criminals...and not nurses from Pennsylvania who get stopped in New Jersey with a legally owned and carried gun.......they go after her full tilt....and refuse to prosecute actual violent criminals in these major cities.......

One wonders why that is........Hint:   look into Fast and Furious....


----------



## Vandalshandle

MikeK said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they may be able to obtain illegal weapons we should let them obtain legally?
> 
> 
> 
> If impeding them means impeding the rest of us even further, then of course.
> 
> Prohibitions do not work.  Or haven't you noticed?
Click to expand...


Well, then, of course, we might as well stop all background checks and tell Smith & Wesson start making catalog sales to prison addresses....


----------



## 2aguy

Vandalshandle said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they may be able to obtain illegal weapons we should let them obtain legally?
> 
> 
> 
> If impeding them means impeding the rest of us even further, then of course.
> 
> Prohibitions do not work.  Or haven't you noticed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, then, of course, we might as well stop all background checks and tell Smith & Wesson start making catalog sales to prison addresses....
Click to expand...



Please explain how background checks stop criminals from getting guns.

Please explain how background checks stop mass shooters from getting guns.


----------



## 2aguy

Vandalshandle said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they may be able to obtain illegal weapons we should let them obtain legally?
> 
> 
> 
> If impeding them means impeding the rest of us even further, then of course.
> 
> Prohibitions do not work.  Or haven't you noticed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, then, of course, we might as well stop all background checks and tell Smith & Wesson start making catalog sales to prison addresses....
Click to expand...



I believe that almost all 2nd amendment supporters are fine with background checks that are instantaneous, and do not keep a permanent record of the individual who wants to buy a gun...no registration.

That means you go to buy a gun, they run your name and birth date for felonies....if nothing comes back you can buy the gun.

No muss, no fuss.

sadly...that isn't what the anti gunners want.  Background checks are a tool they want to use to keep normal people from using guns.  Mayor bloomberg and his groups ,Moms Demand Action, and Everytown for Gun safety have changed the purpose of background checks......they want to use them to interfere with "common sense" gun ownership activity.

They want to reduce the ability to have firearm instruction and safety classes.  They want to use them to limit legal interactions between lawful gun owners, and they want to use them to make storing and keeping guns safe more complicated and intrusive.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Stephanie said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable.  It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so true and that is going to leave a mark. but it had to be pointed out. he had to throw a bone to what little base of supporters he has left for the Democrat party. all told he's been the ABSOLUTE worst thing that could have happened to them.
Click to expand...



       Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.


----------



## Vandalshandle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable.  It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so true and that is going to leave a mark. but it had to be pointed out. he had to throw a bone to what little base of supporters he has left for the Democrat party. all told he's been the ABSOLUTE worst thing that could have happened to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.
Click to expand...


You have figured out my agenda. I might as well come clean. I plan on supporting changes in guns laws to prevent a gun seller from legally selling John Hinkley an AR-15 at a gun show.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Vandalshandle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable.  It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so true and that is going to leave a mark. but it had to be pointed out. he had to throw a bone to what little base of supporters he has left for the Democrat party. all told he's been the ABSOLUTE worst thing that could have happened to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have figured out my agenda. I might as well come clean. I plan on supporting changes in guns laws to prevent a gun seller from legally selling John Hinkley an AR-15 at a gun show.
Click to expand...


    So where do the ghetto thugs get their guns?


----------



## Missourian

Indofred said:


> And once again, a fine example of the sort of multiple murderer that would have had his guns removed if sensible gun laws and vetting was in place.
> 
> US man shot dead by his son after killing three 'in dispute over washing machine'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man shot and killed his wife and two others in his home in Los Angeles on New Year’s Eve before his son wrestled the gun away and fatally shot him in a chain of events apparently set off by a dispute over a washing machine. ..
> ...The 54-year-old father was a heavy drinker with a large gun collection, and authorities had made dozens of previous trips to the home, the department said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really simple, this well known violent drunk would have lost his right to own guns, so a silly argument over a washing machine would probably have ended up with a bloody nose, not several murders.
> 
> I fail to see why anyone wants violent drunks to have access to guns.
> Perhaps you can enlighten me.
Click to expand...


Woman going wrong way on I-95 kills 4 others and self

Using that measure...gotta ban cars too.


----------



## Vandalshandle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable.  It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so true and that is going to leave a mark. but it had to be pointed out. he had to throw a bone to what little base of supporters he has left for the Democrat party. all told he's been the ABSOLUTE worst thing that could have happened to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have figured out my agenda. I might as well come clean. I plan on supporting changes in guns laws to prevent a gun seller from legally selling John Hinkley an AR-15 at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where do the ghetto thugs get their guns?
Click to expand...


I don't really care. Inner city gangsters mostly shoot each other. My best guess is that John Hinckley is not going to go into the Baltimore ghetto to buy his next gun from a 17 year old gang-banger. Neither would the guy in my neighborhood who was under a restraining order to stay away from his wife and children, who finally flipped out, bought a gun, and killed all three of them, and then himself, last summer.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Vandalshandle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable.  It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so true and that is going to leave a mark. but it had to be pointed out. he had to throw a bone to what little base of supporters he has left for the Democrat party. all told he's been the ABSOLUTE worst thing that could have happened to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have figured out my agenda. I might as well come clean. I plan on supporting changes in guns laws to prevent a gun seller from legally selling John Hinkley an AR-15 at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where do the ghetto thugs get their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care. Inner city gangsters mostly shoot each other. My best guess is that John Hinckley is not going to go into the Baltimore ghetto to buy his next gun from a 17 year old gang-banger. Neither would the guy in my neighborhood who was under a restraining order to stay away from his wife and children, who finally flipped out, bought a gun, and killed all three of them, and then himself, last summer.
Click to expand...


 So black lives dont matter....


----------



## Geaux4it

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> so true and that is going to leave a mark. but it had to be pointed out. he had to throw a bone to what little base of supporters he has left for the Democrat party. all told he's been the ABSOLUTE worst thing that could have happened to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have figured out my agenda. I might as well come clean. I plan on supporting changes in guns laws to prevent a gun seller from legally selling John Hinkley an AR-15 at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where do the ghetto thugs get their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care. Inner city gangsters mostly shoot each other. My best guess is that John Hinckley is not going to go into the Baltimore ghetto to buy his next gun from a 17 year old gang-banger. Neither would the guy in my neighborhood who was under a restraining order to stay away from his wife and children, who finally flipped out, bought a gun, and killed all three of them, and then himself, last summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So black lives dont matter....
Click to expand...


Matter to whom? The parents?

-Geaux


----------



## Vandalshandle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> so true and that is going to leave a mark. but it had to be pointed out. he had to throw a bone to what little base of supporters he has left for the Democrat party. all told he's been the ABSOLUTE worst thing that could have happened to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have figured out my agenda. I might as well come clean. I plan on supporting changes in guns laws to prevent a gun seller from legally selling John Hinkley an AR-15 at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where do the ghetto thugs get their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care. Inner city gangsters mostly shoot each other. My best guess is that John Hinckley is not going to go into the Baltimore ghetto to buy his next gun from a 17 year old gang-banger. Neither would the guy in my neighborhood who was under a restraining order to stay away from his wife and children, who finally flipped out, bought a gun, and killed all three of them, and then himself, last summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So black lives dont matter....
Click to expand...


Sorry you feel that way. To me, inner city drug dealing gang members lives don't matter (including white motorcycle gangsters at Twin Peaks, in Waco).


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Geaux4it said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have figured out my agenda. I might as well come clean. I plan on supporting changes in guns laws to prevent a gun seller from legally selling John Hinkley an AR-15 at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where do the ghetto thugs get their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care. Inner city gangsters mostly shoot each other. My best guess is that John Hinckley is not going to go into the Baltimore ghetto to buy his next gun from a 17 year old gang-banger. Neither would the guy in my neighborhood who was under a restraining order to stay away from his wife and children, who finally flipped out, bought a gun, and killed all three of them, and then himself, last summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So black lives dont matter....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Matter to whom? The parents?
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


   Apparently not...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Vandalshandle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have figured out my agenda. I might as well come clean. I plan on supporting changes in guns laws to prevent a gun seller from legally selling John Hinkley an AR-15 at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where do the ghetto thugs get their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care. Inner city gangsters mostly shoot each other. My best guess is that John Hinckley is not going to go into the Baltimore ghetto to buy his next gun from a 17 year old gang-banger. Neither would the guy in my neighborhood who was under a restraining order to stay away from his wife and children, who finally flipped out, bought a gun, and killed all three of them, and then himself, last summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So black lives dont matter....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you feel that way. To me, inner city drug dealing gang members lives don't matter.
Click to expand...


   Get rid of inner city killings and our murder rate would be the envy of the first world.


----------



## MikeK

2aguy said:


> [...]
> 
> If you want to reduce gun murder, here is a clue.......go after actual violent criminals...and not nurses from Pennsylvania who get stopped in New Jersey with a legally owned and carried gun.......they go after her full tilt....and refuse to prosecute actual violent criminals in these major cities.......
> 
> One wonders why that is........Hint:   look into Fast and Furious....


You've referenced a particularly offensive example of Second Amendment violation in the above.    

I live in New Jersey.  Were it not for my advanced age and the proximity to my family in New York I would move out of this state for a number of reasons, among which is the fact that its gun laws are exceptionally repressive.

Also, in the Pennsylvania nurse's example, along with many others I could cite, I've come to believe the gun is a tangible extension of a cop's authority, identity and, therefore, ego.  This is why some cops are inclined to react in a manner which reflects personal offense when they find a gun in a civilian's possession -- even under the most benign circumstances, such as this nurse's example. 

The implication is obvious:  The badge symbolically imparts authority.  If one chooses to resist that authority the gun can be used to affirm it.  But if the subject of this imposition also has a gun the potency of the symbol is substantially reduced.


----------



## 2aguy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have figured out my agenda. I might as well come clean. I plan on supporting changes in guns laws to prevent a gun seller from legally selling John Hinkley an AR-15 at a gun show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where do the ghetto thugs get their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care. Inner city gangsters mostly shoot each other. My best guess is that John Hinckley is not going to go into the Baltimore ghetto to buy his next gun from a 17 year old gang-banger. Neither would the guy in my neighborhood who was under a restraining order to stay away from his wife and children, who finally flipped out, bought a gun, and killed all three of them, and then himself, last summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So black lives dont matter....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry you feel that way. To me, inner city drug dealing gang members lives don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get rid of inner city killings and our murder rate would be the envy of the first world.
Click to expand...



And that would be with 357 million guns in private hands.........and 13 million people carrying guns for self defense......not of which are used to murder people....


----------



## 2aguy

Vandalshandle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable.  It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so true and that is going to leave a mark. but it had to be pointed out. he had to throw a bone to what little base of supporters he has left for the Democrat party. all told he's been the ABSOLUTE worst thing that could have happened to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have figured out my agenda. I might as well come clean. I plan on supporting changes in guns laws to prevent a gun seller from legally selling John Hinkley an AR-15 at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where do the ghetto thugs get their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care. Inner city gangsters mostly shoot each other. My best guess is that John Hinckley is not going to go into the Baltimore ghetto to buy his next gun from a 17 year old gang-banger. Neither would the guy in my neighborhood who was under a restraining order to stay away from his wife and children, who finally flipped out, bought a gun, and killed all three of them, and then himself, last summer.
Click to expand...



The gun was not the issue in the murder of the family....and I would bet the guy didn't just "flip out," but as in all cases of family murder there was a long and detailed history of violence with criminal records and more than likely drug and alcohol abuse......those are the factors you have to watch out for....

Considering there are 357 million guns in private hands and only 8,124 gun murders.....in 2014....the majority of which are criminals murdering criminals that means 356,991,876 guns in homes with families were not used to murder any family members.......

your point is pointless...since he could just as easily have killed them with a knife in their sleep or set the house on fire.....


----------



## 2aguy

Vandalshandle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable.  It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so true and that is going to leave a mark. but it had to be pointed out. he had to throw a bone to what little base of supporters he has left for the Democrat party. all told he's been the ABSOLUTE worst thing that could have happened to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have figured out my agenda. I might as well come clean. I plan on supporting changes in guns laws to prevent a gun seller from legally selling John Hinkley an AR-15 at a gun show.
Click to expand...



Federal law.....any licensed gun seller must do a federal background check.

Individuals selling their own property have always been able to sell legal property, including guns anywhere without a background check.  They are selling as individuals, the location doesn't matter......there is no gun show loophole.


----------



## 2aguy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable.  It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so true and that is going to leave a mark. but it had to be pointed out. he had to throw a bone to what little base of supporters he has left for the Democrat party. all told he's been the ABSOLUTE worst thing that could have happened to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have figured out my agenda. I might as well come clean. I plan on supporting changes in guns laws to prevent a gun seller from legally selling John Hinkley an AR-15 at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where do the ghetto thugs get their guns?
Click to expand...



They are on the freinds and family plan.....they get family with clean records to buy the guns or they steal the guns.

In each case avoiding background checks.

Mass shooters....go through background checks or steal the guns.

The only people actually going through background checks are law abiding citizens and people who can pass them with plans on supplying criminals..

Simple solution...arrest criminals caught with guns and lock them up.

Also.....give police more resources to conduct stings.

All of the gun traffickers I have posted about have been caught without background checks, licensing gun owners or registring guns....they were caught using informants......snitches.......and undercover cops.

the problem....obama and the democrats are not prosecuting them and locking them up for long periods.


----------



## Missourian

Vandalshandle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Obama plans on doing will be barely noticeable.  It's a bread crumb for fools like you who think he's acting on your agenda, but in fact, it will have little effect, if any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so true and that is going to leave a mark. but it had to be pointed out. he had to throw a bone to what little base of supporters he has left for the Democrat party. all told he's been the ABSOLUTE worst thing that could have happened to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have figured out my agenda. I might as well come clean. I plan on supporting changes in guns laws to prevent a gun seller from legally selling John Hinkley an AR-15 at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where do the ghetto thugs get their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care. Inner city gangsters mostly shoot each other. My best guess is that John Hinckley is not going to go into the Baltimore ghetto to buy his next gun from a 17 year old gang-banger. Neither would the guy in my neighborhood who was under a restraining order to stay away from his wife and children, who finally flipped out, bought a gun, and killed all three of them, and then himself, last summer.
Click to expand...


What would have kept John Hinckley from passing a background check?


----------



## jillian

Indofred said:


> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.



given that the rightwingnuts are in the pocket of the NRA, and THE PEOPLE want guns kept out of the hands of criminals and crazies, he did the right thing.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Missourian said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> so true and that is going to leave a mark. but it had to be pointed out. he had to throw a bone to what little base of supporters he has left for the Democrat party. all told he's been the ABSOLUTE worst thing that could have happened to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have figured out my agenda. I might as well come clean. I plan on supporting changes in guns laws to prevent a gun seller from legally selling John Hinkley an AR-15 at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where do the ghetto thugs get their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care. Inner city gangsters mostly shoot each other. My best guess is that John Hinckley is not going to go into the Baltimore ghetto to buy his next gun from a 17 year old gang-banger. Neither would the guy in my neighborhood who was under a restraining order to stay away from his wife and children, who finally flipped out, bought a gun, and killed all three of them, and then himself, last summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would have kept John Hinckley from passing a background check?
Click to expand...


The fact that the terms of his release from institutionalism forbids him from owning a weapon.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Missourian said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> so true and that is going to leave a mark. but it had to be pointed out. he had to throw a bone to what little base of supporters he has left for the Democrat party. all told he's been the ABSOLUTE worst thing that could have happened to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have figured out my agenda. I might as well come clean. I plan on supporting changes in guns laws to prevent a gun seller from legally selling John Hinkley an AR-15 at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where do the ghetto thugs get their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care. Inner city gangsters mostly shoot each other. My best guess is that John Hinckley is not going to go into the Baltimore ghetto to buy his next gun from a 17 year old gang-banger. Neither would the guy in my neighborhood who was under a restraining order to stay away from his wife and children, who finally flipped out, bought a gun, and killed all three of them, and then himself, last summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would have kept John Hinckley from passing a background check?
Click to expand...


 Exactly...
Surely many have wanted to ask the same question of President Reagan since the attempt on his life nearly two years ago: ''Don't you think that things might have been different if Hinckley had had more difficulty in being able to get a gun?''

At his news conference this week, the President answered with another question: ''(Hinckley) did what he did in an area that has about the strictest gun control laws that there are in the United States. Now, how effective are gun control laws for someone that wants to commit a crime using a gun when he could choose the place where they're supposed to be least likely to have one?''


----------



## Vandalshandle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have figured out my agenda. I might as well come clean. I plan on supporting changes in guns laws to prevent a gun seller from legally selling John Hinkley an AR-15 at a gun show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So where do the ghetto thugs get their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care. Inner city gangsters mostly shoot each other. My best guess is that John Hinckley is not going to go into the Baltimore ghetto to buy his next gun from a 17 year old gang-banger. Neither would the guy in my neighborhood who was under a restraining order to stay away from his wife and children, who finally flipped out, bought a gun, and killed all three of them, and then himself, last summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would have kept John Hinckley from passing a background check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly...
> Surely many have wanted to ask the same question of President Reagan since the attempt on his life nearly two years ago: ''Don't you think that things might have been different if Hinckley had had more difficulty in being able to get a gun?''
> 
> At his news conference this week, the President answered with another question: ''(Hinckley) did what he did in an area that has about the strictest gun control laws that there are in the United States. Now, how effective are gun control laws for someone that wants to commit a crime using a gun when he could choose the place where they're supposed to be least likely to have one?''
Click to expand...


Then, by all means, let's send John a Smith & Wesson catalog, and hire him to do some NRA commercials.


----------



## mudwhistle

Indofred said:


> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.


Terrorist supporters like yourself love gun-free zones and an unarmed population so you can carry out your attacks without fear of being killed yourselves. Pigs to slaughter.


----------



## mudwhistle

Gun grabbers are trying to cause more bloodshed on purpose so they can keep restricting our gun rights. They know that none of their attempts to curb gun ownership will actually reduce gun violence. The purpose is merely to disarm law-abiding citizens irregardless of the 2nd Amendment so we can't defend ourselves from totalitarian government.


----------



## mudwhistle

Gun-grabbing and immigration are the two issues that will defeat the Democrats this November.


----------



## 2aguy

jillian said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home - BBC News
> 
> I've just watched Obama's excellent speech on gun control, telling how the American public is being left to die by the rich and powerful in the gun lobby who bribe their way into blocking any and all laws that will help keep the American people safe from fools with firearms.
> 
> The pro death posters will immediately say how this won't stop criminals with guns, but how many US mass murders were carried out by that group, and how many were committed by known to be unstable people with legally held weapons?
> 
> Well done Obama for taking a stand against the greedy who support gun sales for their greed.
> Any and all politician who have voted against sensible gun control in the past should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> given that the rightwingnuts are in the pocket of the NRA, and THE PEOPLE want guns kept out of the hands of criminals and crazies, he did the right thing.
Click to expand...



He didn't do anything to stop criminals or mass shooters from getting guns.........you can't comprehend the reality that background checks don't stop criminals or mass shooters...


----------



## 2aguy

If hinckley wants a gun...he goes to a gun store and follow s someone home....he waits, breaks into their home, murders them, breaks into their safe, and takes,whatever he wants............you guys on the anti gun side are pretty dumb.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Missourian said:


> Millionaires and Billionaires funding gun control push...
> 
> http://www.nationalreview.com/article/386812/anti-gun-billionaires-frank-miniter
> 
> One-Percenters Giving Millions to Bankroll Gun Control in Washington


Don't forget Bloomberg's promise of 50 million dollars to gun control. Liberals love rich people when they spew the leftwing dogma.


----------



## OnePercenter

MikeK said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they may be able to obtain illegal weapons we should let them obtain legally?
> 
> 
> 
> If impeding them means impeding the rest of us even further, then of course.
> 
> Prohibitions do not work.  Or haven't you noticed?
Click to expand...


How would filling out an extra form be impeding you?


----------



## OnePercenter

Geaux4it said:


> Why is it well done when laws don't work already and or are not enforced?
> 
> -Geaux



Convicted felons can walk into a gun store and buy a gun?


----------



## OnePercenter

2aguy said:


> Please explain how background checks stop criminals from getting guns.
> 
> Please explain how background checks stop mass shooters from getting guns.



Please explain how doing nothing is better.


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Standard liberal tactic...chip away a little at a time.



Place blame where it belongs, the five percent of idiots which is why we have laws and regulations.


----------



## OnePercenter

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So where do the ghetto thugs get their guns?



Stolen from the 5% that can't secure their guns.


----------



## Geaux4it

OnePercenter said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it well done when laws don't work already and or are not enforced?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convicted felons can walk into a gun store and buy a gun?
Click to expand...


No, but they are not federally prosecuted for trying so why are more laws needed?

-Geaux


----------



## Skull Pilot

OnePercenter said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> some people don't deserve to live in a Free country. when they cheer a president crapping on our constitution and steamrolling over OUR RIGHT to Representation of Congress. well these people shouldn't be allowed to vote for the rest of our lives.
> 
> Those who would give up essential Liberty to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> -- Ben Franklin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you make a cohesive argument  on why you need an assault weapon.
Click to expand...

Why don't you tell me how a so called assault weapon is any different than any other semiautomatic rifle of the same caliber


----------



## 2aguy

OnePercenter said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain how background checks stop criminals from getting guns.
> 
> Please explain how background checks stop mass shooters from getting guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain how doing nothing is better.
Click to expand...



What do you mean doing nothing…..

We have laws that state if you use a gun to commit a crime you go to jail……what we need are prosecutors and judges who actually put felons in possession of guns in jail before they kill people.  We can do that without licensing gun owners, registering guns and universal background checks.

We already have mandatory federal background checks…..

We have made it illegal to buy a gun for a felon if you yourself can pass a background check….if you are caught you go to jail.

We already have police resources to catch gun traffickers thru sting operations and using informants…..

We are already doing everything we need to do to reduce gun violence…….everything else simply targets normal gun owners who commit no crimes with guns…

The most important thing….arrest criminals caught with guns for felony possession and put them in jail before they shoot people…



And it would be nice if you explained how background checks keep criminals and mass shooters from getting guns…which you guys never do…..


----------



## 2aguy

OnePercenter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where do the ghetto thugs get their guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stolen from the 5% that can't secure their guns.
Click to expand...



Wrong…..most of the time  they get friends and family to buy the gun because they can pass background checks…and they trust friends and family over strangers selling guns because they could be undercover cops.

And if your gun is in your home….it is secure…it is against the law to enter someones home and steal their property…..

You, like most anti gun extremists hate gun owners so you focus on them….instead of the violent criminals who actually use guns to break the law…that is why all of your gun laws, which target normal people have no effect on the crime rate….which you then use to justify more gun laws which again target people who don't break the law…..

Wash, rinse, repeat…..


----------



## 2aguy

OnePercenter said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it well done when laws don't work already and or are not enforced?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convicted felons can walk into a gun store and buy a gun?
Click to expand...



they have friends and family and other straw buyers buy the gun because they can pass the federally mandated background check.


----------

